# She had her baby :)



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Well she finally dropped this morning my friends horse had her baby!!!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

How precious! Congrats! =)


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

fantastic, congratulations


----------

